# Test/Eq Proportions



## MilburnCreek (Apr 21, 2013)

Looking ahead to Cycle #3....I have used 600mg/wk Test Cyp for my first two cycles.  Was thinking of upping that a bit to 800, and adding Eq (I had been using deca).   Looking around at some of the guys on board, it seems that some use less eq than test (like an 800/600 proportion), while other guys use more than twice the amount of eq as test.

Can anyone give me some guidelines? I'm just in the research-and-ordering stage, and want to get this right.  [my goal is to do about a 12 week cycle with the sole purpose of building mass].


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Apr 21, 2013)

I prefer EQ to deca, but that's just me.

If I had some test and eq (which I just switched to)

This is how I like to run it for a "bulker"

Week 1) Test- 750mg, EQ- 1500-1800mg
Week 2-12) Test- 750mg, EQ 900-1000mg

I really won't use EQ without front loading it. Just my personal preference.


----------



## FordFan (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm not a big fan of eq. Only ran it a few cycles. For me, I have to run it high (1,000mg) and long (at least 16 wks).

I highly advise front loading like above poster suggested. Last time I ran it, I quit about wk 8. I was just beginning to "feel it".

Me, it's not one of my favs. Takes a shitload to do anything and forever to work.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 21, 2013)

Milburn eq can raise red blood count in some people especially in doses above 800week.. I used 600 and didn't have any issues and got pretty vascular for an old man like myself. Eq is pretty much same family as test so maybe roll an Eq / mast e (600-800) for a ripped summer run.? Just a thot..  Eq does make you hungry or it did me so stock up supplies.. ? Question ?.. Did my seal a meal dinners u were making get lost in shipping?  Thanks Ib.


----------



## MightyJohn (Apr 22, 2013)

I'm a HUGE EQ fan...MBCreek...I like high EQ lower test like 2/3-1 ratio so maybe like 3/400 test like 7/900 EQ...veins, appetite, great sense of well being just an awesome combo


----------



## jacked391 (Apr 22, 2013)

Be careful with eq it will raise reds. Ran high dose in cycle with test had to give double red cell donation. Reds were through the roof.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 22, 2013)

I usually ran about 6-800 Test and 4-600 Eq with excellent results.


----------



## swiftnhbfighter (Apr 22, 2013)

eq will effect your sex drive. If you think you will suffer from that side effect than you need to do more test than eq. I am currently running 750mg test cyp and 400mg of eq. I have about 3 weeks left of eq and I just added 50mg of d-ball. When I finish the eq I will drop the test down to 500mg.


----------



## tri-terror (Apr 22, 2013)

I like to run test and eq both high.  EQ seems to work best at a high dose anyway.  You may be ok your first time using it by going with like 600mg, but for me now if I do it it's 900+.  In fact the next time I run it I think it will be at 1200mg.
As mentioned though you got to be really careful because your hematocrit can get really high with it.  I'm lucky and even blasting test and eq my crit is still high normal(i think last time it was 49).


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Apr 22, 2013)

swiftnhbfighter said:


> eq will effect your sex drive. If you think you will suffer from that side effect than you need to do more test than eq. I am currently running 750mg test cyp and 400mg of eq. I have about 3 weeks left of eq and I just added 50mg of d-ball. When I finish the eq I will drop the test down to 500mg.



This is the first time I've ever heard anyone saying EQ has a negative effect on sex drive. Has this happened to you personally?

I don't see why it would, weird...??? What do you think the mechanism is by which this happens?


----------



## chrisr116 (Apr 22, 2013)

I run it at 600 test/600 eq.  Works great for me.


----------



## Rizzo (Apr 23, 2013)

750 test/ 600 eq does the job for me.   never had problem with sex drive on eq.


----------



## MightyJohn (Apr 23, 2013)

Enigmatic707 said:


> This is the first time I've ever heard anyone saying EQ has a negative effect on sex drive. Has this happened to you personally?
> 
> I don't see why it would, weird...??? What do you think the mechanism is by which this happens?



I have never heard of that in all My years and have lived off EQ some of them...


----------



## biggerben69 (Apr 23, 2013)

I really like EQ. I run for a lot longer than 12 weeks, though. Like 20-22 weeks. I like it at 800 but usually a gram/ew. The last run I had my test at 800/ew.
If you're doing a 12 week run you may want to consider bold cyp? I've never run it but know guy s that swear by it now. They tell me it hits quicker and can run it at a lower dose, like 400-600mg/ew and it's fire.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Apr 23, 2013)

biggerben69 said:


> I really like EQ. I run for a lot longer than 12 weeks, though. Like 20-22 weeks. I like it at 800 but usually a gram/ew. The last run I had my test at 800/ew.
> If you're doing a 12 week run you may want to consider bold cyp? I've never run it but know guy s that swear by it now. They tell me it hits quicker and can run it at a lower dose, like 400-600mg/ew and it's fire.



I am running bold Cyp right now, we had problems getting it to stay at 200mg/ml so we diluted it down to 150mg/ml and it's holding fine.

So far I am in week one and I front loaded 1500mg (a lot of fucking oil at 150mg/ml) but I don't know of it's placebo of what but I can't stop eating and it's only been 4 days. 


I love love love EQ, this is my first run with BoldC, ill keep you updated


----------



## chrisr116 (Apr 23, 2013)

Enigmatic707 said:


> I am running bold Cyp right now, we had problems getting it to stay at 200mg/ml so we diluted it down to 150mg/ml and it's holding fine.
> 
> So far I am in week one and I front loaded 1500mg (a lot of fucking oil at 150mg/ml) but I don't know of it's placebo of what but I can't stop eating and it's only been 4 days.
> 
> ...




It is my favorite juice, hands down...next to test.  It makes me eat like a horse.  I have run it so long at times, and with my appetite like it gets, I don't think it is placebo.  

I'm in the last 4 weeks of my cycle now, which includes Gauls brand EQ at 600mg a week.   

The only negative for me is it seems to kill my endurance each time I cycle with it.  I am not sure if it is due to the higher blood volume, increased body weight, or what.  Maybe it is just me though..and I don't really do cardio on cycle.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Apr 23, 2013)

chrisr116 said:


> It is my favorite juice, hands down...next to test.  It makes me eat like a horse.  I have run it so long at times, and with my appetite like it gets, I don't think it is placebo.
> 
> I'm in the last 4 weeks of my cycle now, which includes Gauls brand EQ at 600mg a week.
> 
> The only negative for me is it seems to kill my endurance each time I cycle with it.  I am not sure if it is due to the higher blood volume, increased body weight, or what.  Maybe it is just me though..and I don't really do cardio on cycle.



Yeah my first cycle ever was Test/EQ/Dbol.... Those are still my favorite things to run. I ran the EQ for 16 weeks and never lost that size I put on.

I love EQ!!! Weird that it kills your endurance for most it bumps up people's endurance maybe for you what's happening is that as you get later in your cycle your RBC gets to a point where your blob pressure is taking a toll on you and cardiovascular system can't keep up.


----------



## turbobusa (Apr 23, 2013)

Eq a fav for me . Yes if you let those counts get too high endurance will suffer.
That is not good . Means your blood is thickened to the point of slow o2 -co2 
exchange . Never had any libido problems with Eq. In fact a favorite low dose 
protocol for me is about 700 test - 400 eq with 50mgs good proviron thrown in. Put's some serious swing in my thing.. Whenever I hear about diminished 
libido with eq I'm kind of perplexed as my own experience is the opposite. 
Do watch your bloods my Rd count has been up to 20 from eq. Now there  is a headache you will remember. That is not safe . Either phlebs or discontinue
eq. That will still take 8-16 weeks to come back into range 12-15.7 give or take. Thanks, T


----------



## chrisr116 (Apr 23, 2013)

I am due for a blood test anyways. I will get one this coming week and post up the results. I am on 600mg a week eq for 8 weeks now and huff and puff a lot. I think the brand I am using is really strong. I've used stealth before and the same thing happened.


----------



## *Bio* (Apr 23, 2013)

Ok, now I'll show my age...Nobody ever seems to pyramid cycle anymore...If I were you, since you're only at 600mg of Test, I would stay with the same dose of test and add EQ at 400/wk...Adjust macros according to what you're trying to accomplish.  When that dose seems to not yield gains and diet and rest are in check, up them both...That dose is up to you...I like to work up to a dose especially if it's something new (there's not much new anymore! LOL!!)


----------



## MilburnCreek (Apr 24, 2013)

Wow, lots of great feedback..thank you.  I think what its coming down to is to choose a reasonable range of some test/eq combo (and I'll probably go with mast, actually), and just see how my body reacts and adjust accordingly. It seems like its been slightly different with each of you, so I will just need to know how it works on this 53 year old body.

I also figure, based on what you have all said, that I should be looking at something more like a 20-week cycle, so that's what I'll do.  

Several of you warned about high red blood cell counts...can you give me an idea as to what danger this poses?  Is this a clotting issue and a heart effort issue because of the thickness?  I get a complete CBC blood test done every three months, so my doc will certainly see anything out of the ordinary (and be pissed at me...but he knows everything I do and knows i'm going to do what I damned well please anyway...lol)


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 24, 2013)

High red blood counts will of course slow down rate of travel to organs. Add high chloresterol and either a genetic or diet related hardening of the arteries can resultin Milburn horizontal any time of day and he won't be sleeping..this is an extreme effect.but oxygen is harder to be carried in high red blood counts thus the fatigue and endurance issue.  So I Dr asks..u say otc pro hormone and get name from the web so he can say oh my..u stop those.ib


----------



## swiftnhbfighter (Apr 29, 2013)

Enigmatic707 said:


> This is the first time I've ever heard anyone saying EQ has a negative effect on sex drive. Has this happened to you personally?
> 
> I don't see why it would, weird...??? What do you think the mechanism is by which this happens?



I never experienced this myself. I research everything before I take it. When I researched eq, I found a lot of information stating how it will have a negative effect on your sex drive and haw it will cause you to struggle getting it up. I'm on eq now and I make sure my test mg's are way higher than my eq mg's just in case.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Apr 29, 2013)

swiftnhbfighter said:


> I never experienced this myself. I research everything before I take it. When I researched eq, I found a lot of information stating how it will have a negative effect on your sex drive and haw it will cause you to struggle getting it up. I'm on eq now and I make sure my test mg's are way higher than my eq mg's just in case.



I think you're confused with Deca/ Nandrolone... This is the compound that affects sex drive and is often ran with a higher dose of test.


----------



## Rizzo (Apr 29, 2013)

eq has always increased my endurance, the only side effect i get is hunger.  i know alot of guys who use it in fight camp.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Apr 29, 2013)

Rizzo said:


> eq has always increased my endurance, the only side effect i get is hunger.  i know alot of guys who use it in fight camp.



Yup, I've used it quite a bit when I was fighting and it always helped to keep strength while dropping weight


----------



## swiftnhbfighter (Apr 30, 2013)

From what I know EQ is a terrible drug to use during fight camp cause it can be detected in your system for months. If your an active fighter, the chance of a drug test is very possible.


----------



## swiftnhbfighter (Apr 30, 2013)

Equipoise Side Effects | eHow.com

Check towards the bottom for sexual side effects


----------



## MR. BMJ (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm not a huge Eq fan, but it always makes it's way into my arsenal, probably because of it's almost side-effect free characteristics, and it is usually a painless inject. I don't jack shit in size, but it does bring some vascularity to me. 

I adjust my test for whatever my goals are at the time, and I usually run eq at 4-800mg/wk. In prior years, many guys I know who used high dosed Eq had too many panic attacks from it....especially those who were big into front-loading at the time.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (May 2, 2013)

swiftnhbfighter said:


> Equipoise Side Effects | eHow.com
> 
> Check towards the bottom for sexual side effects



Umm, ehow... Really?

If you take any hormone, minus mast or Proviron without any test you'll have sexual disfunction- this is nothing unique to EQ.

I'm not trying to be rude, but I'm guessing you have not been in the game for very long?


----------



## swiftnhbfighter (May 2, 2013)

Yes, I'm a newb. At least i'm trying to do some sort of research on my own and not just listen to the 1st big guy at the gym. Some people just start shooting shit in their ass that they have no clue on what is does or the side effects. Give me some credit here, lol, brother....


----------



## Enigmatic707 (May 2, 2013)

swiftnhbfighter said:


> Yes, I'm a newb. At least i'm trying to do some sort of research on my own and not just listen to the 1st big guy at the gym. Some people just start shooting shit in their ass that they have no clue on what is does or the side effects. Give me some credit here, lol, brother....



Haha, no worries just figured you were new to the game seeing as your quoted source was "ehow" 

I would look up more of the steroid profiles on the forum here and continue to ask tons of questions and you'll be good to go for sure

If you have any questions go ahead and fire away


----------



## Nattydread (May 2, 2013)

Gotta love anasci! Mbcreek you are getting a wealth of knowledge my brother.


----------



## Rizzo (May 3, 2013)

swiftnhbfighter said:


> From what I know EQ is a terrible drug to use during fight camp cause it can be detected in your system for months. If your an active fighter, the chance of a drug test is very possible.



   i don't think you have to worry about failing a drug test for juice unless you are in one of the big shows, and those are random.  the only thing they test in ammy and smaller shows in my area are rec drugs.


----------



## MilburnCreek (May 3, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> High red blood counts will of course slow down rate of travel to organs. Add high chloresterol and either a genetic or diet related hardening of the arteries can resultin Milburn horizontal any time of day and he won't be sleeping..this is an extreme effect.but oxygen is harder to be carried in high red blood counts thus the fatigue and endurance issue.  So I Dr asks..u say otc pro hormone and get name from the web so he can say oh my..u stop those.ib



Just got my CBC back from the doctor (blood drawn April 22, right after I ended Cycle II).

Hemoglobin was 18.0 g/dl (good range 14-18), but it used to be 15, so doc raised his eyebrows slightly.

RBCs were 5.24 (safely between 4.7-6.1 range)

Total Cholestorol = 140 (under 200 good)
Trigs = 113 (under 150 good)
HDL = 32 (Should be over 40, but i'm genetically low)
LDL = 85 (under 130 good)

Overall, I feel pretty damned good about these results.


----------



## Ironbuilt (May 3, 2013)

MilburnCreek said:


> Just got my CBC back from the doctor (blood drawn April 22, right after I ended Cycle II).
> 
> Hemoglobin was 18.0 g/dl (good range 14-18), but it used to be 15, so doc raised his eyebrows slightly.
> 
> ...



Hella good Mil burn, question my hdl was 36 below low also..what did doc say about that and any worries?  I just gave blood today cause I'm a rare type and hemoglobin was 17.8.  But I was researching anadrol 50 for 15 days for a Dr and said he had a great product.. thanks for posting results brutha.. ib


----------



## Ironbuilt (May 3, 2013)

Gotta be all that good fish you eat bro.. still waiting for next day fed x with my meals.  U know? Lol.


----------



## FordFan (May 3, 2013)

Those labs look pretty good. Only way to know how eq will effect you is give it a try.


----------



## swiftnhbfighter (May 3, 2013)

Rizzo said:


> i don't think you have to worry about failing a drug test for juice unless you are in one of the big shows, and those are random.  the only thing they test in ammy and smaller shows in my area are rec drugs.



You definitely have to worry. I work for an athletic commission and we certainly test ammy title fights for steroids and all other rec drugs. As the sport of MMA gets more and more popular you can certainly guarantee that sooner as oppose to later everywhere you do MMA will test for steroids. Don't let yourself get caught and be made an example of. UFC fighters know there's a possibility to be tested and they still get popped. They have some of the best doctors trying to make sure they test clean. With that said being an amateur fighter and not having access to the best and only relying on 2nd hand knowledge from self proclaimed experts is a sure way to get yourself in a bind. I actively compete in top level grappling tournaments right now and I will not compete in any of them that do drug tests.


----------



## MilburnCreek (May 4, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Hella good Mil burn, question my hdl was 36 below low also..what did doc say about that and any worries?  I just gave blood today cause I'm a rare type and hemoglobin was 17.8.  But I was researching anadrol 50 for 15 days for a Dr and said he had a great product.. thanks for posting results brutha.. ib



Doc says hdl is almost exclusively genetically determined;its not bad to be low, its just good to be high because it counteracts the 'bad' cholesterol...but if you keep the bad cholesterol in check, its not really an issue.  He did say some believe fish oils help elevate hdl levels, but, (as you know), I eat tons of fish (4-5 nights a week, 2 lbs at a sitting) and I'm still low.


----------



## FordFan (May 4, 2013)

Niacin 500mg 2x daily helps mine tremendously. If you try it get the regular, not slow release. You want the flushing type.


----------



## Ironbuilt (May 4, 2013)

MilburnCreek said:


> Doc says hdl is almost exclusively genetically determined;its not bad to be low, its just good to be high because it counteracts the 'bad' cholesterol...but if you keep the bad cholesterol in check, its not really an issue.  He did say some believe fish oils help elevate hdl levels, but, (as you know), I eat tons of fish (4-5 nights a week, 2 lbs at a sitting) and I'm still low.



Lol Did you point at the gills and fins ure growing from so much great fish to blow his theory out?. I drink Udo oil fish oil and all is does is make my skin pretty.. Sheesh..
FordFan i thot u want the nicotinic acid niacin to help raise not the flush kind or do I need to go arm wrestle the lady pharmacist down the street for a refund?.


----------



## FordFan (May 4, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Lol Did you point at the gills and fins ure growing from so much great fish to blow his theory out?. I drink Udo oil fish oil and all is does is make my skin pretty.. Sheesh..
> FordFan i thot u want the nicotinic acid niacin to help raise not the flush kind or do I need to go arm wrestle the lady pharmacist down the street for a refund?.



Arm wrestle that bitch!!!  I know the flush type works. I was taking a prescribed chol medicine. Talked with the doctor about it. Niacin was actually the main ingredient. The medicine kept getting more expensive, and I discussed this with dr. He suggested otc niacin it and it works.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (May 4, 2013)

swiftnhbfighter said:


> You definitely have to worry. I work for an athletic commission and we certainly test ammy title fights for steroids and all other rec drugs. As the sport of MMA gets more and more popular you can certainly guarantee that sooner as oppose to later everywhere you do MMA will test for steroids. Don't let yourself get caught and be made an example of. UFC fighters know there's a possibility to be tested and they still get popped. They have some of the best doctors trying to make sure they test clean. With that said being an amateur fighter and not having access to the best and only relying on 2nd hand knowledge from self proclaimed experts is a sure way to get yourself in a bind. I actively compete in top level grappling tournaments right now and I will not compete in any of them that do drug tests.



I've also competed in top level tournaments, and I don't know of a single grappling tournament that test? 

ADCC, NAGA, Grapplers Quest, IBJJF... None of them test- who are you referring to?

And what state do you work for the commission? I have fought pro for over 8 years, so just curious.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (May 4, 2013)

MilburnCreek said:


> Doc says hdl is almost exclusively genetically determined;its not bad to be low, its just good to be high because it counteracts the 'bad' cholesterol...but if you keep the bad cholesterol in check, its not really an issue.  He did say some believe fish oils help elevate hdl levels, but, (as you know), I eat tons of fish (4-5 nights a week, 2 lbs at a sitting) and I'm still low.



I also have crazy low total levels... Last time I checked on cycle I had a total cholesterol level of 113


----------



## swiftnhbfighter (May 5, 2013)

Enigmatic707 said:


> I've also competed in top level tournaments, and I don't know of a single grappling tournament that test?
> 
> ADCC, NAGA, Grapplers Quest, IBJJF... None of them test- who are you referring to?
> 
> And what state do you work for the commission? I have fought pro for over 8 years, so just curious.



The IBJJF just started testing all place winners in the Pan Ams. I'm not gonna say what state I work for. We talk about using illegal drugs on this forum. I'm certainly not going to put myself on front street. More people get busted by the dumb shit they say online than by anything else. I'm a newb when it comes to steroids but I wasn't born yesterday.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (May 6, 2013)

They tested the black belts only no? I fucking hate the IBJJF and I think this is going to hurt a lot of the ATOS team and everyone else really.. This just opens the ABU DHABI pro circuit to explode. The only reason they really adopted the anti doping sanctions was to make a push towards the Olympics.


----------



## Rizzo (May 8, 2013)

not just juice and rec drugs, they went big.  this is just plain dumb.  if this gets implemented for all participants, competitors will probably stop showing up for these over priced tournys.   most guys i know that do bjj will fail at least one thing from that list.  they are trying to have fun, not make the olympics.


----------



## Alinshop (May 20, 2013)

I always stick to 2 to 1 ratio.  I'm using a eq that is 300mg per ml, so it's easy to use a gram.


----------



## Collinb (May 21, 2013)

I am on 600 a week right now, I love it.

If it wasnt 200mg/ml I would do 800-1000


----------



## Bfit247 (May 21, 2013)

EQ really helps with my appetite! 
Running it around 600-900mg for 18wks.
Just slow kicking in. 
Thinking of adding some to my current blast.


----------



## Alinshop (May 25, 2013)

Collinb said:


> I am on 600 a week right now, I love it.
> 
> If it wasnt 200mg/ml I would do 800-1000



I have some eq that is 300mg/ml.  It's easy to high dose it.


----------



## Collinb (May 26, 2013)

Alinshop said:


> I have some eq that is 300mg/ml.  It's easy to high dose it.



Yeah, I got it from a different source to test, cant complain the products great just low dose.

I've been wanting to test your stealth lines and willl be soon I think


----------



## helinbert (May 28, 2013)

The Steroids are not recommended unless prescribed by a doctor. Illegal steroids will stunt for growth, shrink our penis, gives us headaches, lead to bouts of anger, and can even start to kill of living tissue. I read a story of a body builder who abused steroids all his life. He eventually just passed out one way and was hospitalized for a ful year. At one point he looked down at his legs to see maggots eating his flesh, because his cells were just decaying on him. He did survive, but it was a very long ans painful recovery. Now he's small, thin and lean and into yoga and other types of fitness like that.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (May 28, 2013)

helinbert said:


> The Steroids are not recommended unless prescribed by a doctor. Illegal steroids will stunt for growth, shrink our penis, gives us headaches, lead to bouts of anger, and can even start to kill of living tissue. I read a story of a body builder who abused steroids all his life. He eventually just passed out one way and was hospitalized for a ful year. At one point he looked down at his legs to see maggots eating his flesh, because his cells were just decaying on him. He did survive, but it was a very long ans painful recovery. Now he's small, thin and lean and into yoga and other types of fitness like that.



Everyone on this forum is about to read a story about me finding you and making you swallow a container full of used 18g needles


----------



## LuKiFeR (May 29, 2013)

Enigmatic707 said:


> Everyone on this forum is about to read a story about me finding you and making you swallow a container full of used 18g needles



hahaha. i wana read that!!

aaaand...he forgot to tell us that the guy got a bug while dwn in mexico that caused the skin eating disease that kept him hospitalized for that year.
aaaand if it wasnt for his huge muscle and being in great shape..the bugs would hav eaten him alive and he would hav died

DO SOME RESEARCH DUMMY!!


----------



## Antonion (Jun 1, 2013)

Milburn eq can increase red blood vessels depend in some people especially in amounts above 800week.. I used 600 and didn't have any problems and got fairly general for an old man like myself. Eq is fairly much same close relatives as analyze so maybe move an Eq / mast e (600-800) for a attractive summer time run.?


----------



## d2r2ddd (Sep 17, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Milburn eq can raise red blood count in some people especially in doses above 800week.. I used 600 and didn't have any issues and got pretty vascular for an old man like myself. Eq is pretty much same family as test so maybe roll an Eq / mast e (600-800) for a ripped summer run.? Just a thot..  Eq does make you hungry or it did me so stock up supplies.. ? Question ?.. Did my seal a meal dinners u were making get lost in shipping?  Thanks Ib.



Interesting. ... so test is not necessary in a eq+mast  cycle?


----------



## vikingquest (Sep 17, 2013)

Antonion said:


> Milburn eq can increase red blood vessels depend in some people especially in amounts above 800week.. I used 600 and didn't have any problems and got fairly general for an old man like myself. Eq is fairly much same close relatives as analyze so maybe move an Eq / mast e (600-800) for a attractive summer time run.?



IB posted this exact thing back in April.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Sep 17, 2013)

Hahahaha. Cheater


----------



## d2r2ddd (Sep 18, 2013)

Unscrupulous iB clone:sniper:


----------



## LuKiFeR (Sep 18, 2013)

vikingquest said:


> IB posted this exact thing back in April.



HAhahaha

IB has his own language. no1 can pull that off


ppl like tht shld be banned (ATTN: MODS) lol


----------



## Bull_Nuts (Sep 18, 2013)

Im running test e 250/wk(and have been the last 16 weeks) and added npp 300 e3d, as well as eq 1000/wk.  For an oral im running var 50 2x a day....not sure what it is but i feel amazing...best combo for me EVER weighing results/gains vs. sides...not very strong but growth, vascularity with solid gains and little to no water retention....

Bn


----------

